

Powerful virus attacks Android phones in China - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/12/31/3104284.htm

======
gvb
_Phones become contaminated with Geinimi when users download software
applications that have been repackaged to include the virus, according to
researchers from Lookout and Symantec Corp._

Nitpick: this is a trojan, not a virus. A virus implies self-replication.

